# Work Permit for British Spouse of Canadian National



## pfilby (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello, I am British, married to a Canadian for the last seventeen years, but we live in France, with our little boy. For various reasons, we may return to Canada in the next year or so. However, some years ago when my husband's Company wanted him to relocate to Canada I was informed by the Canadian Embassy that it would be difficult for me to get a work permit. I have since read that it was extremely difficult for for all British nationals married to Canadians to get work permits, but that the Government was seeking to change the situation. Has it improved? Would I be able to work in Canada. I am not a rocket scientist, just a fairly capable bi-lingual secretary, and I'd hate not to work.... finding employment, I don't think, would pose a problem, as I'm very flexible, but would I have all sorts of hoo hah with getting a work permit does anyone know?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pfilby said:


> Hello, I am British, married to a Canadian for the last seventeen years, but we live in France, with our little boy. For various reasons, we may return to Canada in the next year or so. However, some years ago when my husband's Company wanted him to relocate to Canada I was informed by the Canadian Embassy that it would be difficult for me to get a work permit. I have since read that it was extremely difficult for for all British nationals married to Canadians to get work permits, but that the Government was seeking to change the situation. Has it improved? Would I be able to work in Canada. I am not a rocket scientist, just a fairly capable bi-lingual secretary, and I'd hate not to work.... finding employment, I don't think, would pose a problem, as I'm very flexible, but would I have all sorts of hoo hah with getting a work permit does anyone know?


I can't address the situation years ago but there will be no problem now when you accompany your husband to Canada. You should apply for a Spousal Open Work Permit (SOWP) which will allow you to work when and where you wish.
Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


----------



## pfilby (Apr 16, 2009)

You super duper honey-bun! I cannot tell you what relief you reply has given us. My husband and I have just done a victory dance around the kitchen! I have been somewhat nervous of all of this business. I've visited Canada a number of times - visits to grandparents etc., - but thinking that I may then face a problem with working didn't fill me with delight. You have taken the drama, out of what may be a far too interesting process. Many thanks.


----------

